# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή raza espanol 2014

## Steliosan

Σημερα εβαλα τον Ναξιωτη με την κοριτσαρα μου στο ιδιο κλουβι με χωρισμα ηδη η μικρα φτιαχνει την φωλια ομως ο πρωταρης μας δεν πολυ φαινεται πυρωμενος ετσι του εχω ξεκινησει αυγο,κια (σε συχνοτερη δοση) λιγη γυρη που μου εχει απομεινει και μια πολυ βιταμινη παχυρευστη την anima strath η οποια ειναι πολυ παχυρευστη και βαζω μια σταγονα στα 100ml ποτηστρα με μπιλια.
Την θυληκια μου εχω να την ζευγαρωσω 2 χρονια αλλα ουτε και φετος ειχα σκοπο ομως δεν μπορουσα να αντισταθω διοτι εκτος απο το τραγουδι της πηγαινε και κλωσσαγε την αυγοθηκη και η αληθεια ειναι οτι φοβηθηκα για τα ορμονικα της.
Αν δεν δω ανταποκριση απο τον πιτσιρικο το χωρισμα θα το βγαλω σε μια εβδομαδα αλλιως θα το βγαλω πιο νωρις,το χωρισμα το εβαλα διοτι τον ειδα οτι ηταν καπως επιθετικος απεναντι της και η μικρη ειναι ηδη πυρωμενη και φυσικα θα παω μονο για μια γεννα διοτι ερχεται καλοκαιρι και δεν θελω να εξαντλησω το κοριτσακι.
Ελπιζω και φετος να εχω επιτυχημενη γεννα και να βγαλω τα πολυποθητα ρατσακια. :: 
Συντομα φωτο.

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι επιθετικος ,τοτε ειναι ή θα ειναι συντομα πυρωμενος 

αν εκεινη ηταν επιθετικη και κεινος ετρωγε ξυλο ,υπηρχε πιθανοτητα (οχι απαραιτητα ) να ηταν απυρωτος 

αν θες βαλε καμμια φωτο απο κατω να τον δουμε

καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## Gardelius

Καλή επιτυχία φιλαράκι !!!

----------


## Steliosan

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα στην 3η γεννα μου και ιδιως τωρα που προκειται για τα ρατσακια... μπορει να ειναι η 3η αλλα δεν παυει να υπαρχει το αγχος.

----------


## johnakos32

Καλή συνέχεια Στέλιο!!!!! 
Με το καλό να βγάλεις ρατσακια!

----------


## thanos52

Με το καλο Στελιο

----------


## gpapjohn

Στέλιο σου εύχομαι να γεμίσεις ρατσάκια!

----------


## Steliosan

Ηδη ενα αυγο ειναι μεσα στην φωλια τωρα δεν ξερω αν ειναι απο το πυρωμα της μικρης (αν και δεν το εχει ξανακανει)ή αν ειναι βατεμα θα το δω σε 6-7 ημερες μιας και ειναι 4 ημερες μαζι.
Καμια φορα αν εχει κατεβει πολυ το ωαριο μπορει την αλλη μερα να δεις αυγο απ'οτι μου ειπε και ο Δημητρης γιατι ηθελα να το βγαλω.

----------


## jk21

αν βατευτει το πρωι μια ημερας ενα πουλι και εχει ωορηξια ,την επομενη βγαινει και το αυγο

----------


## Steliosan

Και αν δεν απατωμαι γιατι σημερα τα ειδα απο κοντα παμε και για τεταρτο και η καναρα μου δειχνει να εχει και αλλο στην κοιλιτσα. :: 
Στις 23 παμε για ωοσκοπηση.

----------


## johnakos32

Αντε πάμε!!!!!!!!!!!!  Όλα ενσπορα εύχομαι!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Οπως βλεπετε η φωλια δεν προλαβε να τελειωσει αν κρινω απο την προηγουμενη φορα αλλα το νημα ειναι αρκετο για την δουλεια που το χρειαζεται φετος ολα μας ηρθαν τσιμα τσιμα.
Αυγο δινω ακομα μιας και 6 ημερες δεν ειναι αρκετες και θα συνεχισω να το δινω μεχρι τις 20 και απο εκει μεχρι να εκκολαφτουν μερα παρα μερα και μολις βγουν τα πουλακια παλι καθε μερα τι λετε ειναι καλα;

----------


## Steliosan



----------


## mitsman

Στελλαρα μου με το καλο!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Πανω και αριστερα το τελευταιο ! 

Καλη συνεχεια Στελιο !

----------


## mparoyfas

Παμε Στέλιο γερά ολα καλα να πάνε!!

----------


## Steliosan

> Στελλαρα μου με το καλο!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ευχαριστω Δημητρη.Αντε βρε την εκανε την δουλεια ο δικος σου μπαμ μπαμ...ειναι ενας κρυφομουσμουλης αυτος τι να σου λεω.




> Πανω και αριστερα το τελευταιο ! 
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια Στελιο !


Ευχαριστω Δημητρη να ξερεις σου χρωσταω την φετινη γεννα. :winky: 




> Παμε Στέλιο γερά ολα καλα να πάνε!!


To ευχομαι και εγω Μανο-Ελενη να ειστε καλα παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Gardelius

Όλα να πάνε καλά και να δεις τα μικρά σου κλαρωμένα !!!  :winky: 


Υ.Γ.  Ο τίτλος άλλαξε μετά από αίτημα του Στέλιου.

----------


## Steliosan

:: σερ!

----------


## Efthimis98

Στέλιο, με το καλό να σκάσουν!!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! Στελιο. 

Ευχομαι!!! να ειναι ολα ενσπορα. 

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## VasilisM

Όλα καλά να πάνε Στέλιο να γεμίσεις ρατζάκια!!!!!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Aπο την ωοσκοπηση που εκανα σημερα εχουμε 3/4 κλασσικα οπως η προηγουμενη. ::

----------


## Steliosan

Σημερα 13 ημερες και δεν ειδα αυτο που περιμενα να δω τα αυγα δεν εχουν σκασει θα περιμενω μεχρι και αυριο το απογευμα και μετα τα τα παρω απο την φωλια. :Ashamed0001:

----------


## jk21

Δανειζομαι οτι μου ειπες στο προφιλ οτι στις 16 καθησε μονιμα στα αυγα ,στο 2 αυγο .

Αρα σημερα το πρωι μονο το 1ο και 2ο αυγο εχουν συμπληρωσει 13 ημερες και αυτα εχουν σοβαρη πιθανοτητα να βγουνε μεχρι το απογευμα ,αφου ναι μεν βγαινουν στις 13 συμπληρωμενες ,αλλα και μεχρι να συμπληρωθει η 14η .Αν μαλιστα δεν καθησε η θηλυκια πρωι πρωι αλλα μεσημερι ,μην το αποκλειεις και για αυριο αλλα πρωι πρωι

----------


## Steliosan

Μακαρι Δημητρη το ευχομαι.

----------


## mparoyfas

στον Πειραιά είσαι, δεν έχουν πρόβλημα θα βγουν όλα!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

στελλαρα μου γιατι δεν κανεις μια οωσκοπηση να μην κουραζεται τσαμπα η καναρα?

----------


## johnakos32

Στέλιο μέχρι και 16 δεν Πειράζεις τίποτα!  αν δεν σκάσαν σήμερα αύριο το πρωί θα είναι όλα τους! 
Μου έσκασε μικρό την 16 ημέρα και είναι μια χαρά!

----------


## Steliosan

> στελλαρα μου γιατι δεν κανεις μια οωσκοπηση να μην κουραζεται τσαμπα η καναρα?


Αφου βρε μητσε τα ειδα την 6η μερα 3/4 εχουμε.
Απλως επηδη γνωριζω οτι ειναι περιεργη χρονια γι'αυτο το λογο αγχωνομαι και συγνωμη αν σας κουραζω και εγω παραλληλα.




> Στέλιο μέχρι και 16 δεν Πειράζεις τίποτα! αν δεν σκάσαν σήμερα αύριο το πρωί θα είναι όλα τους! 
> Μου έσκασε μικρό την 16 ημέρα και είναι μια χαρά!


Ναι θα περιμενω μεχρι την πρωτη του μηνα γιατι 15 ως 18 εκανε αυγα.

----------


## Steliosan

Και ναι τα 2 πρωτα ρατσακια του φορουμ ειναι γεγονος.
Και οπως λεει και ο Λιακος συντομα φωτο. ::

----------


## mparoyfas

ετσι ντε  ! παμε για αλλο ενα . :winky:

----------


## johnakos32

Αντε με το καλό!  
Σκούρα είναι ή ανοιχτά ?

----------


## Steliosan

Πρασινος με λιγο κιτρινο ο αρσενικος κιτρινο πολυ ανοιχτο (χιονε νομιζω το λενε) η θυληκια.

----------


## gpapjohn

Να σου ζήσουν Στέλιο!!

----------


## δημητρα

να σου ζησουν και να ειναι γερα

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Στελλαρα ! να σου ζησουν !

----------


## Steliosan

3/4 σημερα  ::  και ο πατερας ταιζει και μανα και μικρα.

----------


## Steliosan

Γραψτε λαθος 4/4. :: 
Εμ βεβαια αφου εκανα ωοσκοπηση την 6η ημερα απο το πρωτο φυσικο ειναι ναι δειχνει ασπορο το τεταρτο. ::  :: 
Σημερα θα το γιορτασω με αλκοολ.... :Party0016:  και θα πιω στην υγεια των νεοσσων και σε ολα τα παιδια στο φορουμ να'στε καλα.

----------


## Steliosan

Καθαροτερες φωτο μαλλον αυριο.
Απολαυστε υπευθηνα .....:

----------


## johnakos32

Τέσσερα είναι ???? Τρία νόμιζα ότι περίμενες! 
Να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## Steliosan

Ναι αφου εκανα λαθος ημερομηνια ωοσκοπησης δες εδω:#39

----------


## johnakos32

Μια χαρά λοιπόν! 
Και στο κλαρί λοιπόν!

----------


## mparoyfas

φτου πάλι λάθος έκαμα Στέλιο στο Πειραια εισαι λέμε , στην υγειά σου και του ζευγαριού μετα των νεοσσών σου!!!

----------


## Steliosan

> φτου πάλι λάθος έκαμα Στέλιο στο Πειραια εισαι λέμε , στην υγειά σου και του ζευγαριού μετα των νεοσσών σου!!!


Χαρα μας νας σας δουμε και απο εδω μερια. :winky:

----------


## mparoyfas

> Χαρα μας νας σας δουμε και απο εδω μερια.


η χαρα θα ειναι δική μας όπου και όποτε δηλώνουμε παρόν!!!

----------


## mitsman

Γεια σου ρε Στελλαρα δυναμιτη!

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου ζήσουν !!!! 

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα φιλαράκι και όλα στο κλαρί !!!!!  :winky:

----------


## ninos

Να σου ζήσουν Στελάρα !!

----------


## jk21

a usted LIVE!

----------


## panos70

να σας ζησουν και γρηγορα στο κλαρι

----------


## Steliosan

Σας ευχαριστω ολους απο καρδιας...
Δημητρη jk21 δεν το καταλαβα το (a usted LIVE) τι σημαινει βασικα το usted?
Δυναμιτης ειναι πιτσιρικος μητσε mitsman ακομα δεν χρονισε και εβαλε κατω την 4χρονη milf χααχαχαχα.

----------


## jk21

ο δαιμων του τυπογραφειου  ....


a usted VIVE

αυτο μου εβγαλε σε μεταφραση στα ισπανικα στο << να σου ζησουν >> !

----------


## panos70

Στελιο τα ρατζα απο τι φυση τους ειναι πουλια με πολυ ενεργια και δυνατο χαρακτηρα οποτε μην σου φαινεται τιποτα παραξενο στο εξης

----------


## johnakos32

> Δυναμιτης ειναι πιτσιρικος μητσε mitsman ακομα δεν χρονισε και εβαλε κατω την 4χρονη milf χααχαχαχα.


 :Happy0064: πέθανα χαχααχα

----------


## Steliosan

> Στελιο τα ρατζα απο τι φυση τους ειναι πουλια με πολυ ενεργια και δυνατο χαρακτηρα οποτε μην σου φαινεται τιποτα παραξενο στο εξης


Nαι Παναγιωτη και οσο τα παρατηρω τοσο περισσοτερο τα αγαπαω τωρα βλεπω καποια παραπανω πραγματα μεχρι τωρα ηξερα την θυληκη συμπεριφορα τωρα βλεπω και την αντιθετη.
Καλα απο θεμα γονιων δεν το συζητω.

----------


## Steliosan

Ο υπνος τρεφει τα μωρα...4 και ημερων αντιστοιχα.Στα 3 απο τα 4 ξεχωριζω πιο εντονη την μελανινη.

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Στελλαρα !!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Δύο σκούρα σαν τον μπαμπά ένα παρδαλό λίγο στο κεφαλάκι θα έχει κίτρινο ας πούμε και στην ουρά και το άλλο λιποχρωμικο σαν την μαμά  :Happy: 
Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## amastro

Ωραία εικόνα για τον πρωινό καφέ. Φτιάχνει η μέρα σου. Μπράβο.

----------


## mparoyfas

razza είναι , κουκλιά είναι !!! αυτή ειναι καλημέρα!

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο συνονόματε !!!

----------


## Steliosan

Η σημερινη καλημερα δεν ειναι και τοσο ευχαριστη 3/4 απωλιες και μαλλον φταιει ο καιρος;;;;φτιαχτη αυγοτροφη με τα αποξηραμενα βοτανα;;;;τι να πω δεν ξερω παντως στον προλοβο δεν φαινεται φαγητο.Μακαρι τουλαχιστον να επιβιωσει το ενα.
 :Sick0004:

----------


## jk21

Στελιο κριμα ... πραγματι δεν δειχνουν να ειναι ταισμενα .δες την καναρα αν ταιζει το αλλο .θα μας τρελανουν φετος  ...

η αυγοτροφη αν δεν ηταν καποια νεα παρτιδα απο βοτανα ,που δεν ειχες ξαναδωσει ,δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση

----------


## gianniskilkis

Στέλιο είναι η χρονιά φέτος πολύ κακή , οι καιρικές συνθήκες ... εγώ πρώτη χρονιά που έχασα τόσα πουλιά . Δεν είχα συνηθίσει να χάνω πουλιά στην φωλιά παρά μόνο που και που κανένα ,το οποίο όμως ήταν ασθενικό . Φέτος , άστα να πάνε . Μαύρισε η καρδιά μου φίλε . Γερά πουλιά , γεμάτες φωλιές ,να βλέπεις τα γιαβράκια να λάμπουν από ζωντάνια και οι κανάρες να μην σηκώνονται να ταΐζουν .   Δεν τα έγραφα επειδή όπως σου ξανάπα μαύρισε η καρδιά μου φίλε απλά σου τα λέω για να μην λες πως είσαι ο μόνος και να αναθαρέψεις .... Διάφοροι φίλοι εδώ στο Κιλκίς πάλι τα ίδια ,τους βλέπεις στο δρόμο και τους ρωτάς και σου απαντούν πως νοιώθουν πολύ έντονα το συναίσθημα να ανοίξουν τα κλουβιά να πάνε όλα ... κατ΄ ευχή . Τι να κάνουμε , συνεχίζουμε φίλε .  ::

----------


## Steliosan

Η αυγοτροφη ειναι η ιδια.Το αλλο Δημητρη μαλλον το ταιζει,ηδη σε ογκο ειναι πιο μεγαλο.

----------


## amastro

Τι ήθελα και μίλησα πρωί-πρωί ο γκαντέμης;
Δεν μου καθόταν καλύτερα ο καφές στο λαιμό;

----------


## Steliosan

Σωπα ρε συ Αντρεα τι φταις εσυ,μην το ξαναπεις. :Fighting0029:

----------


## johnakos32

> Καλη συνεχεια Στελλαρα !!!!!!


Άνδρεα δεν έχω καταλάβει τι έφτιαξε για το γεγονός του Στέλιου, ακόμα το ψάχνω. 
Στέλιο δώσε σκόρδονερο στα πουλάκια Χαχαχαχαχα! 
Τα είπαμε δεν πειράζει συνεχίζεις έχει μείνει ένα μικρό ίσως και το πιο δυνατό!

----------


## VasilisM

Λυπάμαι πολύ Στέλιο με το καλό στο κλαρί το μικρό που έμεινε

----------


## mparoyfas

δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτό που συμβαίνει φέτος, καλή δύναμη Στέλιο  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη να υποθεσω το ψαχνεις στον γκαντεμη που εχεις την ευχη του σε παρενθεση ; ειμαι που να μην ημουνα ,αλλα μονο στον εαυτο μου ,αλλιως θα ειχαν πεθανει τα περισσοτερα μικρα του φορουμ  :winky:

----------


## tasos-mo

Στέλιο μην τρελαίνεσαι..φέτος όλοι έχουμε "αρκετές" απωλιες..απλώς πολλοί δεν τα λέμε.και εγω έχασα όπως εσύ μια τριάδα fife χωρίς λόγο.
Κανε εσύ ότι καλύτερο μπορείς και όλα θα έρθουν...
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Steliosan

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια το ενα που εμεινε το ταιζει κανονικα.
Τα υπολοιπα χθες το απογευμα ηταν ταισμενα σημερα το πρωι οχι.

----------


## NIKOSP

Κριμα ρε Στελλαρα  :sad:  ...
Καλη συνεχεια στο μικρουλι! Με το καλο και στο κλαδι!!!

----------


## ninos

Υπομονή και καλή συνέχεια Στελάρα

----------


## Gardelius

Καλή συνέχεια με ψηλά το κεφάλι ! 

Προχωράς !

----------


## Steliosan

Σημερα ειμαστε 8 ημερων και ταιζει κανονικα η μανα αλλα και ο πατερας,δυστηχως ομως μου εχει μεινει ακομα μια μικρη πικρα. :Ashamed0001:

----------


## jk21

Στελιο μια ψυχουλα μεγαλωνει και ειναι κατι τεραστιο ! οπως θυμασαι το πουλακι που με το προβλημα του αν θυμαμαι καλα ,πρωτοβρεθηκες στο ιστολογιο μου και ειχαμε γνωριστει ,ετσι θα θυμασαι αυτα τα μικρουλια ,που ομως θα ναι απλα μια μικρη ατυχη στιγμη ,στις πολλες καλες που σιγουρα θα ερθουν !

----------


## amastro

Στη ζωή μας , οι χαρές που έρχονται έχουν και αυτό το φορτίο.
Να σβήσουν ή τουλάχιστον να ξεθωριάσουν τα σημάδια που αφήνουν στη ψυχή μας οι μικρές ή οι μεγάλες πίκρες που προηγήθηκαν.

----------


## Steliosan

Ο/Η μοναδικος/η επιζων και ειμαστε 10 ημερων.

----------


## mitsman

Στελιο Δυστυχως δεν εχει καλη αναπτυξη το μικρο κατα την αποψη μου! Είτε η μανα δεν κανει καλη δουλεια ειτε η διατροφη δεν ειναι πληρης! περισσοτερο θα εριχνα τα αιτια στην καναρα γιατι ξερω τι τους προσφερεις!  βεβαια δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι δινουν οτι τους προσφερεις!

----------


## jk21

Και μενα μου φαινεται λιγο πισω ,αλλα ετσι ηταν το πρωτο κανελλι φετος και τελικα αναπτυχθηκε .Τι αυγοτροφη φτιαχνεις Στελιο; νομιζω την << η αυγοτροφη  μου >> ; ταιζει απο αυτη ή κυριως σπορους;

----------


## johnakos32

Εγώ το βλέπω για πουλάκι εβδομάδας και όχι 10 ημερών έπρεπε να άνοιγαν οι βελόνες του.... 
Να κοιτάς αν ταΐζεται τα βράδια και αν όχι να βοηθάς..

----------


## Steliosan

Αν δεν ειναι 10 ειναι σιγουρα 9 ημερων εκοψα την αυγοτροφη γιατι περασαν οι 4 ημερες στο ψυγειο και βαζω αυγο και σπορους,ο προλοβος οποτε το κοιταω ειναι γεματος η αληθεια ειναι οτι κυριως ταιζεται με σπορους γιατι το αυγο το εχω μονο 4 ωρες τωρα που εχει ζεστη,εκοψα και το anima strath απο τοτε που εχασα τα μικρα και εβαλα παλι σημερα.
Δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει η καναρα την προηγουμενη φορα που ταιζε δυο και μαλιστα μονη της και απο το πολυ ταισμα ειχαν φυγει και τα πουπουλακια γυρω απο το στομα και σημερα ειναι 2 σουπερ ντουπερ πουλαροι...δεν ξερω τι μπορει να συμβαινει,καποια γνωμη ισως τι μπορει να φταιει;
Οι σποροι Δημητρη  (mitsman) δυστηχως αυτη τη φορα ειναι αλλοι εχω μεγαλη υποψια γι'αυτους τους σπορους,γενικως βλεπω τα πουλια μου οτι δεν τους προτημουν,ειναι ιδιοι σαν μειγμα αλλα διαφορετικη ποσοτητα επι τοις εκατο...και η μυρωδια κατι μου κανει δεν ξερω.

----------


## Steliosan

Αυτη ειναι η αυγοτροφη που εφτιαξα.

1 αυγο βρασμενο 12 λεπτα 
 
τριμμενη φρυγανια

 ριζαλευρο

βρωμη σε νυφαδες 

δεντρολιβανο,ριγανη,λεβαντ  α...ολα αποξηραμενα.

1 κ.γ μελι διαλυμενο σε 15 ml νερου

γαιδουραγκαθο 

τσοφλι του αυγου

----------


## mitsman

Αν ημουν στην θεση σου θα εκοβα τα βοτανα μαχαιρι δεν θα εβαζα γαιδουραγκαθο , μελι ουτε τσοφλι αυγου!

βρασε ενα αυγο και κανε το κομματακια και ριξε 2 κουταλιες της σουπας φρυγανια και μια κουταλια νιφαδες βρωμης! τιποτα αλλο!

----------


## Steliosan

Ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη θα το κανω αμεσα,δεν θα αντεξω να χασω και αυτο το πουλακι.Αν φταιει αυτο εκανα χοντρή **** και εχασα και τα τρια πουλακια.

----------


## johnakos32

Στέλιο αυγό και πρωτεΐνη πρέπει να υπάρχει καθόλη την διάρκεια της ημέρας.. Ίσως αυτό φταίει

----------


## Steliosan

Δεν ηθελα να δινω αυγο και καπακι αυγοτροφη νομιζω οτι ειναι λαθος,αν δεν ειμαι σωστος τοτε εγω φταιω αποκλειστικα για τα πουλακια.

----------


## jk21

Στελιο η αυγοτροφη ποτε σταματησε και συνεχισες με αυγο; οταν βγαζεις το αυγο ,ποσο ποσοστο του εχει φαγωθει;

αυγο ή αυγοτροφη πρεπει να υπαρχει εστω και αν χρειαζεται λογω θερμοκρασιας να αλλαζεις ,ολη μερα !

----------


## Steliosan

Την ημερα που πεθαναν τα πουλακια εκοψα την αυγοτροφη δηλαδη στις 5/6 και το αυγο αρκετο μεχρι την ωρα που το βγαζω υπαρχουν υπολυματα στο στομα του αρσενικου που σημαινει οτι τρωει συνεχεια μαλιστα σημερα ειχε φαει ολο το τσοφλι απο το 1/4 γιατι βαζω καθε μερα τα 2/4 μαζι.

----------


## jk21

κανε οτι σου λεει ο Δημητρης ,δωσε και ενα κομματι αυγο ,για να παρουν οτι θελουν περισσοτερο και θα προτεινα να βαλεις μερα παρα μερα και τo animal strath (αν οχι καθε μερα )

----------


## Steliosan

Οκ ετσι θα γινει ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα...πως την πατησα ετσι φετος. ::

----------


## jk21

Στελιο φετος << κλαιει >> πολυ κοσμος και μαλιστα οργανωμενος .....  εγω αυτα τα μηνυματα εχω απο παντου

----------


## mitsman

Αυγοτροφη ή αυγο θα εχεις ολη μερα!!!!!!! ΑΝ δεν μπορεις να φτιαξεις και φοβασαι οτι το αυγο θα χαλαει (σε περιπτωση που δεν μπορεις να αλλαζεις 2 φορες την ημερα) πηγαινε παρε την gold pattee της orlux  σαν τελευταια λυση η οποια δεν χαλαει ευκολα ειναι μαλακιά αυγοτροφή και θα εχεις ολη μερα αυτην μεσα στο κλουβι + αυτο που φτιαχνεις με το αυγο για καποιες ωρες!

----------


## Steliosan

Ευχαριστω πολυ,θα βαζω 1/4 αυγο και την αυγοτροφη που μου ειπες μπορει να μην τα βγαζω στις 4 ωρες αλλα πιο μετα και θα τα αλλαζω 2 φορες την ημερα,δεν θα λειπουν απο μεσα παντως σιγουρα,συν το ανιμα στραθ,σε κανα 4-5 ημερες απο σημερα θα ανεβασω παλι φωτο να δουμε.

----------


## Steliosan

Σημερα ξεκινησαμε και   :Sick0019:  εξω απο την φωλια.

----------


## Steliosan

Χθες το βραδυ η μανα κοιμηθηκε οξω και ανελαβε ο πατερας...αυτο ειναι πατερας υποδειγμα...ευγε νεε μου.

----------


## Steliosan

Ο/Η τελευταιος/α επιζων ειναι 15 ημερων πλεον,πως μας βλεπετε μεγαλωνουμε;
Και αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι κοριτσακι.



Και ενα στιγμιτυπο απο τους γονεις,μην τους αδικουμε κι'ολας μιας και ειναι πολυ καλοι.

----------


## johnakos32

Που ειδες οτι ειναι κοριτσακι ωρε Στελιο !???? Ειναι νωρις ακομα !!!!
Οπως και να εχει να σου ζησει !

----------


## Steliosan

Υπαρχει ενας μυθος ο οποιος λεει οτι οταν οι νεοσσοι ειναι εκτος φωλιας αυτοι που προσπαθουν να φυγουν και να τρεξουν ειναι αρσενικα και επισης τα ματια των θυληκων ειναι πιο πανω απο το ραμφος σε νοητη γραμμη σε σχεση με τα αρσενικα που ειναι στην ιδια ευθεια με την σχισμη του ραμφους...αυτα λεει ο μυθος γι'αυτο ειπα ''και αν δεν κανω λαθος''.
Ουπς αποκαλυψα τα μυστικα μου.... :Sign0007:

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου ζήσει φιλαράκι !!!

Ότι και αν είναι να είναι γερό και να το χαρείς !!!

Οι γονείς είναι και αυτοί πανέμορφοι !!!

----------


## amastro

Με τέτοια αστέρια γονείς και το μικρό αστεράκι θα γίνει.

----------


## mparoyfas

πύραυλος !!! να σου ζήσει να το καμαρώνεις !

----------


## ninos

Να σου ζήσει Στελάρα

----------


## Steliosan

*Και επειδη οτι και να συμβει σε αυτη τη ρημαδα τη ζωη η αγαπη ειναι παντα πιο δυνατη:*

----------


## mitsman

Οχι να το πενευτω.... αλλα αυτα ειναι αρσενικα με ολη την σημασια της λεξης!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Εεεεε τι να πω και εγω τωρα οτι η δικια μου του εβαλε τα δυο ποδια σε ενα παππουτσι και τα βραδια τον εχει και κοιμαται στην φωλια;

----------


## jk21

> Εεεεε τι να πω και εγω τωρα οτι η δικια μου του εβαλε τα δυο ποδια σε ενα παππουτσι και τα βραδια τον εχει και κοιμαται στην φωλια;


ετσι συμβαινει στο τελος ,με ολους τους μεγαλους αντρες  ....

----------


## antonisveria

ειναι υπεροχα Στελιο....

----------


## Steliosan

Κοιταζοντας δειλα τον κοσμο εξω απο την φωλια.Γιναμε 18 ημερων και το DNA του μπαμπα επικρατει,λιγο ο λαιμος και το κεφαλακι περιμενουμε να γεμησει...το πρασινο που ειναι οεο?

----------


## johnakos32

Παρδαλό είναι!!!! 
Έχει και λίγο κίτρινο οπότε φουλ μελανίνη δεν έχει!!!  Σαν τον μπαμπά θα γίνει με λίγο κίτρινο στα σημεία!!! 
Και στο κλαδάκι!

----------


## mitsman

Βρε μασαει η κατσικα ταραμα????? Υποδειγμα ανδρισμου σε ολα του........

----------


## Steliosan

> Βρε μασαει η κατσικα ταραμα????? Υποδειγμα ανδρισμου σε ολα του........


Χαχαχαχα αν δεν υποστηριξουμε το σπιτι μας θα πεσει να μας πλακωσει..........αλλα δεν μπορω να πω Φιλε τίποτα *άψογος*

----------


## Steliosan

Ξεμυτησαμε:



Και ενα βιντεο,ταιζει ο πατερας προς το τελος και μανα και νεοσσο:
View My Video

----------


## amastro

Καταπληκτικός ο πατέρας.
"Κόβει" την κάμερα, ταΐζει το μικρό από κάτω, ταΐζει τη μάνα και εξαφανίζεται από το πλάνο όταν ακούγεται ένα κλάμα λες και πάει να ταΐσει και το μωρό που κλαίει.

----------


## johnakos32

Η αγάπη και η φροντίδα έχουν τα αποτελέσματα αυτά..!

----------


## Steliosan

Παραξεμυτησαμε θα ελεγα.

----------


## johnakos32

Koιτα μια σταλια πουλακι χαχαχαχαχα
Αρσενικακι τελικα εχει θάρρος  :Happy:

----------


## Steliosan

Καλα ησυχια δεν εχει ασε,μαλλον αρσενικακι οπως λες....μυθος ο μυθος Γιανναρε. :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Το μυαλο του στις βολτες.... θηλυκο!!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## Steliosan

Χαχαχαχα θα με τρελανετε.
Αν παρουμε στα σοβαρα για τον μυθο ειναι θυληκο αν κρινω ομως απο την ενεργια που εβγαλε αποτομα λεω αρσενικο,αλλα αφου ειναι καλα ας ειναι οτι θελει.

----------


## mparoyfas

γερα να ναι και οτι ναναι απλα να κάνουνε τσισα όρθια ! λενε στον τοπο μου αλλα εγω τη μεγαλύτερη γλύκα στη ζωη μου την εχω λάβει  απο τη κόρη μου και οσοι εχουν κόρες ξέρουν τι λέω  :winky:

----------


## johnakos32

Μην ακούς τον μιτσμαν δεν ξέρει τώρα μαθαίνει!  Αρσενικό είναι σε λέω!!!! 
Αυτό με την γραμμή και το ράμφος το λένε για τις κατηγορίες κυρίως και αυτό να έχουν ενέργεια μικρά για παππαγαλακια αλλά ίσως και σε άλλα. Πριν τον τέταρτο μήνα δεν είσαι σίγουρος υπάρχουν και θηλυκά που σάλιαριζουν!

----------


## Steliosan

Κατεβασα και την ακριανη δεξια πατηθρα μπας και θελει να ανεβει λιγο αλλα.....



...αυτος τι κανει εκει μεσα; ::

----------


## amastro

Μπήκε στο πετσί του ρόλου της μάνας, για να δει πως είναι.

----------


## jk21

θελει να την πλανεψει οτι θα ειναι καλος μπαμπας ,για να την πεισει για βατεμα

----------


## johnakos32

Στέλιο θυμάσαι ένα θέμα που είχες ανοίξει ότι ο ναξιωτης είναι θηλυκό?
Δεν είχες άδικο να μπερδεύτεις!! ??
Καλός πατέρας!!

----------


## Steliosan

Τελικα παιδια λετε οτι αποσκοπει στο να πεισει την θυληκια (καλος πατερας) για δευτερο ζευγαρωμα μιας και δεν ειναι καθολου επιθετικος απεναντι της και κατα τη διαρκεια της ολης αναπαραγωγης ηταν πολυ διακριτικος.
Να την βγαλω τη φωλια ουτως η αλλως το μικρο ειναι συνεχεια εξω.

----------


## Steliosan

Εκανα λαθος αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι .... Να την βγαλω?

----------


## panos70

εαν δεν θελεις να πανε για δευτερο ζευγαρωμα βγαλτην

----------


## lefteris13

κανονικα και τη φωλια πρεπει να βγαλεις αφου το μικρο κλαρωσε και περιθωρια για αλλη γεννα δεν υπαρχουν ερχονται καλες ζεστες απο βδομαδα ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι πολυ αργα.εγω θα χωριζα και τη θηλυκια εστω στη μιση ζευγαρωστρα να απογαλακτισει το μικρο ο πατερας αφου ειναι σωστος στις υποχρεωσεις του αυτη αν θελει να ταισει απ το καγκελο, γιατι ανα πασα στιγμη μπορει να το κανουν καλοκαιρινο το μικρο, αφου δειχνουν σημαδια διαθεσης για νεα γεννα.

----------


## mitsman

> θελει να την πλανεψει οτι θα ειναι καλος μπαμπας ,για να την πεισει για βατεμα


επιτελους..... πιανεις το νοημα!!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Οκ θα βγαλω τη φωλια το ζευγαρι δεν ξερω αν θα το χωρισω ακομα θα δω στην πορεια τι θα κανω.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## mitsman

Αλλη μια γεννα Στελιο την προλαβαινεις ανετα!

----------


## jk21

> επιτελους..... πιανεις το νοημα!!!!!


με οποιον δασκαλο καθησει .....

----------


## kostas13

τελικα το πουλακι μου αρεσει πολυ κ γενικα εχω μια εκτιμηση στην ρατσα αυτην θα πω οτι τα λαθη ειναι για να μαθαινουμε κ οχι να στεναχωριομαστε κ μαζι με ολους κ εγω ειχα απωλειες να το δεις να μεγαλωνει κ απο του χρονου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα

----------


## Steliosan

Εχουμε 2 αυγα Χθες που κοιταξα δεν ειχαμε ουτε ενα εκτος αν ηταν απογευμα και μαλιστα το 2ο πρεπει να βγηκε επισης σημερα το απογευμα γιατι ανοιξα το πορτακι να βγαλο το αυγο και την αυγοτροφη και ηταν μεσα στην φωλια της χαιδεψα την ουρα και δεν κουνηθηκε οποτε μαλλον γεννουσε.
Οποτε εχουμε και λεμε:Το μικρο ειναι 25 ημερων και εχουμε 2 αυγα αρα την βατεψε ο ναξιωτακος οταν το μικρο ηταν 12 ημερων που ειχαμε ηδη τις 3 απωλιες.
Μαλλον ηθελε να συμπληρωσει το κενο. :Confused0006: Αν και νομιζω οτι μπορει να ειναι και ολα ασπορα θα δειξει σε μια εβδομαδα.
Κατα τον νυχτερινο ελεγχο κουνουπιων χθες το βραδυ κοιμοντουσαν αγκαλια τα πουλακια μου στην φωλια.
Οποτε μολις απογαλακτιστει το πιτσιρικι θα το μεταφερω παρεα με τον Βασιλακι και με χωρισμα φυσικα.
Ευτηχως δεν εχω προβλημα ακομα με το μικρο,τα αυγα και τους γονεις.
Λετε τις επομενες 2 ημερες καυσωνα να βαλω μεσα το κλουβι;Εγω πριν τις 14:30 δεν θα ειμαι σπιτι για να βαλω μπανακι αλλα ουτε και η συζυγος.

----------


## panos70

Nα τους προσεχεις τους Ναξιοτες γιατι το μυαλο τους ολο στο βατεμα ειναι  :winky:

----------


## Steliosan

Χαχαχαχα μαλλον αυτο βλεπω και εγω,παρολη τη ζεστη στο μπαλκονι εχει 32 οποτε καλα παμε προς το παρον.
Ααα και τριτο αυγο.

----------


## panos70

μηπως επιασαν  πολλες ζεστες Στελιο ,και η θηλυκια ειναι ειδη κλωσα και εχει και αυτη ανεβασμενη θερμοκρασια και θα ζοριστει πολυ

----------


## Steliosan

Ασε το σκεφτομαι συνεχεια αλλα τι να κανω ηξερα οτι βατευτηκε οταν το μικρο ηταν 12 ημερων;Και να σου πω οτι μεχρι τωρα δεν εβγαλα την φωλια γιατι εβλεπα μια περιεργη συμπεριφορα και παλι καλα που την κρατησα.Προσπαθω να την κρατησω με διαφορα,πρασιναδα,to anima strath,αυγο,αυγοτροφη,καμια πιπερια φλωρινης,μονο στεροειδη δεν της δινω. :winky:

----------


## Steliosan

Το αριστερο ειναι και το τελευταιο.

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ αν ξεκινησει να κλωσσα ,προσπαθησε να της δημιουργησεις σκια 

οι συνθηκες αρχισαν να γινονται δυσκολες πια

----------


## Steliosan

Απο σκια αλλο τιποτα το απογευμα οταν πεφτει η θερμοκρασια βγαζω το καπελο απο πανω.
Σημερα ο μετεορολογος στο μπαλκονι ελεγε 36 θερμοκρασια και 0 μηδεν υγρασια στις 15:00 εβαλα μπανιο και πηγε,ευτηχως αυξηθηκε παλι το ποσοστο.
Αυτη την ωρα που μιλαμε εχει 32.7 με 45% υγρασια.

----------


## Gardelius

Μπράβο φιλαράκι !!!

Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά τώρα στη τελευταία !!!!  :winky:

----------


## Steliosan

Μακαρι Ηλια αλλα να 'ξερες ποσο σκεφτομαι το κοριτσακι το τι τραβαει και δεν το μαρτυραει δεν λεγεται,ζεστες,κλωσσιμα,το μικρο οταν καθεται στην φωλια παει και παταει πανω στην πλατη της οταν τα καθαριζω ασε,ασε ευτηχως που εχει καλο συζυγο.... :winky:

----------


## panos70

με το καλο να πανε κατευχην ολα Στελιο και να βγουν ολα

----------


## mparoyfas

καλη δυναμη Στέλιο, αυτη θα ειναι μια δυσκολη διαδρομη και ευχομαι να εχει επιτυχημένη καταληξη !!

----------


## Steliosan

Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες καλοδεχουμενες.

----------


## Steliosan

UP!
32η ημερα για τον νεοσσο μου ομως δεν εχω παρατηρησει να τρωει σπορους,επιτηδες σημερα μετα τις 14:00 και μεχρι τις 18:00 δεν εβαλα αυγο και αυγοτροφη.
Στις 3 του μηνος θα κανω ωοσκοπηση στα τεσσερα αυγα (σωστη αυτη τη φορα) και ειδομεν.
Καποια στιγμη πρεπει να ελεγξω και το ναξιωτακο για παχος ομως τωρα δεν θελω να στρεσσαρω την οικογενεια,αν δω ομως οτι το μικρο τρωει κανονικα θα κοψω αυγο και αυγοτροφη μεχρι να σκασουν μυτη οι πρωτοι δυο νεοσσοι τους οποιους τους περιμενω αν ολα πανε καλα στις 7.
Συγνωμη που δεν ανεβαζω φωτο αλλα εχασα το τηλ.μου και η φωτογραφικη θελει μπαταριες. :Ashamed0001:

----------


## jk21

Στελιο δεν ειναι λιγα τα πουλια ,που ειναι καλομαθημενα και ταιζονται σε προχωρημενη ηλικια απο τους γονεις και παρολα αυτα χωριζονται απο αυτους ,γιατι σε αρκετους απο μας , << μας βολευει >> να τους εχουμε δει στη φαντασια μας να εχουν ηδη φαει (ειδαμε ενα αδερφακι και συμπεραινουμε και για τα αλλα ) ωστε να τους αφαιρεσουμε και να σπρωξουμε το ζευγαρι σε νεα γεννα ή αν εχει προχωρησει ,να το αφησουμε μονο του ,χωρις τον κινδυνο τα μικρα να ενοχλησουν τα αυγα .Ειδικα οι οργανωμενοι εκτροφεις ,δεν εχουν την πολυτελεια του χρονου και αφαιρουν τα μικρα απο τις 25 μερες ή και νωριτερα και απλα ελπιζουν ο γονιος να ταισει απο τα καγκελα 
Μετα ψαχνουν γιατι φουσκωσανε τα μικρα ....

----------


## Steliosan

Ενταξει Μητσε μολις ειμαι σιγουρς οτι το μικρο τρωει μονο του τοτε θα το χωρισω οπως ειπα και πριν δεν εχνοχλει καθολου τα αυγα προς το παρον.

----------


## Steliosan

Το μικρο τρωει ή ψευτοτρωει μονο του απο χθες οπως και χθες εκανε το πρωτο του μπανακι,σημερα τσακισε ενα κλαδακι ριγανη που εχω σε γλαστρα και μαλιστα την προτημησε απο την αυγοτροφη.
Ομως ο πατερας παρ'ολο που ειναι διακριτικος δεν του αφηνει περιθωρια για πολλα πολλα τον ειδα να τον ψιλομαλωνει χθες με πολυ μικρα τσιμπιματακια και σημερα με το χαρακτηριστικο ανοιγμα του στοματος.Θελω να το χωρισω αλλα λυπαμαι να μοιρασω το κλουβι του Βασιλακι ειναι ολιγον τι επιθετικος.

----------


## jk21

Συνηθισμενα μαλωματα του μπαμπα .... δεν με ανησυχουν προς το παρον για να βιαστεις σε κατι 

απλα να ξερεις οτι μαλλον το μικρο ειναι αρσενικο και ο μπαμπας φροντιζει απο νωρις να οριοθετησει την κυριαρχια του στο χωρο

----------


## Steliosan

Εσκασε μυτη ο πρωτος νεοσσος  :: κατα τις 16:20 που κοιταξα και ειναι αταιστος το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν γνωριζω τι ωρα βγηκε μιας και ελειπα απο το σπιτι απο τις 6 το πρωι.

----------


## Steliosan

Θα ξανακοιταξω παλι στις 20:00 με 20:30 και βλεπουμε.Μπανιο μπορω να βαλω;

----------


## Gardelius

> Θα ξανακοιταξω παλι στις 20:00 με 20:30 και βλεπουμε.Μπανιο μπορω να βαλω;



Μπορεί να μείνουν και ατάιστα την πρώτη μέρα.

Οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι, έχουν "ταϊστεί από τ' αυγό" .. ( στη κυριολεξία ) όσο βρίσκονταν εκεί.

Για το μπάνιο συμφωνώ και λόγω των θερμοκρασιών, όμως να μην "πέσει" στα μικρά. 

Εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό προσέχω.

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει θεμα ,ισα ισα θα βοηθησει στην αυξηση της υγρασιας να σκασουν και τα αλλα 

περι φαγητου οτι σου ειπε ο Λιακος

----------


## Steliosan

Μωρε εγω το ξερω για την πρωτη ημερα αλλα υπαρχει το σχετικο αγχος των πρωτων ημερων μιας και μεχρι τωρα δεν ειχα προβληματα στις γεννες τωρα που την πατησα (και ελπιζω να ειναι η τελευταια) οποιος καιγεται στο χυλο φυσαει και το γιουρτι.

----------


## panos70

Δεν πειραζει Στελιο ολοι πανω κατω την εχουμε πατησει σε καποια απο τις τελευταιες μας γεννες ,σε ενα δικο μου ζευγαρι φετος που αλλαξα τα αυγα απο τι μια θηλυκια σε μια αλλη η δευτερη θηλυκια σηκωθηκε  δυο μερες πριν εκκολαφθουν τα αυγα, με ζωντανα μικρα και φυσικα ψοφησαν  ...... τι να πεις δεν πειραζει παμε δυνατα για του χρονου

----------


## johnakos32

Να τον χαίρεσαι Στέλιο! 
Αν τυχόν θελήσεις ένα τιμπραντακι τα έχουμε πει :winky:

----------


## Steliosan

::  :: εξω και μενουν αλλα δυο.Ο χθεσινος εχει ταιστει.

----------


## Steliosan

::  ::  ::

----------


## johnakos32

::

----------


## Steliosan

Τα δυο που προλαβα να δω ηταν ταισμενα ευτηχως .

----------


## johnakos32

Ολα καλα θα πανε !!!

----------


## panos70

αφου τα ταιζει μην ανησυχεις

----------


## Gardelius

Καλή συνέχεια Στελάρα !!!!   :winky:

----------


## Steliosan

::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## mparoyfas

::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## NIKOSP

Να τα χαιρεσαι Στελαρα!!!
Με το καλο και στο κλαδι!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Παιδια ευχαριστω για τις ευχες μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα αυτη τη φορα.

----------


## ninos

όλα καλά θα πάνε  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

Να τα χαιρεσαι Στελιο ,αντε με το καλο και στο κλαδι

----------


## XRTSS

Να τα χαιρεσαι φιλε Στελιο!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Η δευτερη γεννα με 100% επιτυχια παρ'ολο που τα αυγα ηρθαν ενα καθε ημερα οι γονεις εκαναν καλα τη δουλεια τους.

----------


## gpapjohn

Μπράβο Στέλιο, χαίρομαι πολύ!

----------


## mparoyfas

αυτα ειναι!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Μπράβο φιλαράκι !!!!!!!

----------


## amastro

Κουκλιά είναι Στέλιο. Τύφλα να'χουν τα τιμπράντο.

----------


## thanos52

Παρα πολυ ομορφα!Να σου ζησουν!Αλλα το κιτρινο το ατιμο ειναι το κατι αλλο!

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ομορφα στελιο τα μικρουλια σου με το καλο και στο κλαρι
ετοιμα ειναι χα χα

----------


## Steliosan

Τα δυο βγηκαν σημερα το κιτρινο και το σκουρο χωρις το χαρακτηριστικο κιτρινο στο κεφαλι και τα αλλα δυο που μοιαζουν στο μπαμπα τα περιμενω αυριο μεθαυριο.
Παντως απο τωρα βλεπω το κιτρινακι να βγαινει μαφια.

----------


## Steliosan

UP!
Ολα στο κλαρι ειμαστε απο 19 εως 22 ημερων και εδω ολη η οικογενεια μαζι.

----------


## VasilisM

Να τα χαίρεσαι Στέλιο!!!Κουκλάκια όλα!!!

----------


## amastro

Όλο και ομορφαίνουν!!!

----------


## jk21

Κουκλακια ολα τους ! τα λεμονι εχουν βαψιμο που θα το ζηλευαν και πρωτοποροι του ειδους !!! 
η λουτεινη απο τα χορταρικα κανει καλα τη δουλεια της !!!

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο Στελιο,πολυ ομορφα ολα τους απλα τα κιτρινα ξεχωριζουν....

----------


## Steliosan

Ναι οντως για τα κιτρινα μου ειμαι υπερηφανος παιδια,το ενα ειναι η μανα.Στην πρωτη γεννα παλι ηταν καρμπον ειχα 3 σκουρα και ενα κιτρινο.

----------


## Gardelius

*Να σου ζήσουν φιλαράκι μου !!!!!!!!!!

Πανέμορφα όλα και προσεγμένα !!!!!!!*

----------


## HarrisC

Πολυ ομορφα ,να τα χαιρεσαι.Τα κιτρινα ειναι τιμπραντο ? αν καταλαβα καλα.

----------


## Steliosan

> Πολυ ομορφα ,να τα χαιρεσαι.Τα κιτρινα ειναι τιμπραντο ? αν καταλαβα καλα.


Οχι ολα αυτα στο κλουβι ειναι ρατσακια.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Να σου ζήσουν Στελάρα!!!! :winky:

----------


## gpapjohn

Πανέμορφα Στέλιο, πραγματικά, να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## panos70

Να τα χαίρεσαι Στελιο ολα ...... απλα..... πανεμορφα

----------


## tasos-mo

> Οχι ολα αυτα στο κλουβι ειναι ρατσακια.



Και να παραμεινουν Στελιο...μην κανεις το λαθος και τα βαλεις με αλλες ρατσες για κανενα λογο..εχεις πανεμορφα πουλακια τα οποια ειναι και δυσευρετα..εγω παλιοτερα εψαχνα και δεν εβρισκα...καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## johnakos32

Στέλιο πανέμορφα να τα χαίρεσαι! 
Και του χρόνου πάλι να δούμε όμορφες στιγμές!

----------


## geo_ilion

να τα χαιρεσαι στελιο τα μικρα σου ειναι κουκλακια

----------


## mparoyfas

κουκλιά , ολα τους , χιλια μπράβο Στελιο !! τα βλέπω και τα χαίρομαι!!!

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι και να ειναι γερα

----------


## mitsman

δεν ξερεις ποσο χαιρομαι!

----------


## Steliosan

> δεν ξερεις ποσο χαιρομαι!


Εσυ και αν εχεις λογους να χαιρεσαι. :winky: 
Σε ευχαριστω και παλι δημοσιως για τον καλυτερο πουλι που εχω συναντησει μακραν.

----------


## mitsman

Τα καλυτερα πουλια στα λαθος χερια γινονται τα χειροτερα και τα χειροτερα πουλια σε καλα χερια γινονται αστερια!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Ρε συ σκαρτο πραμα μου δωκες; :winky: 
Χε χε πλακα κανω μονο σκαρτο δεν ειναι στα ματια μου τουλαχιστον. ::

----------


## johnakos32

> Ρε συ σκαρτο πραμα μου δωκες;
> Χε χε πλακα κανω μονο σκαρτο δεν ειναι στα ματια μου τουλαχιστον.


το κακο γινεται καλο το καλο καλυτερο και το τελειο τελειοτερο !

----------


## xrisam

Υπέροχα φατσάκια!

----------


## Steliosan

Τα πουλακια πλεον εχουν απογαλακτιστει.Ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια του φορουμ για την στηριξη,την γνωση,τις ευχες και τοσα αλλα σας ευχαριστω απο καρδιας,να ειστε καλα ολοι.

----------


## thanos52

Ειναι πανεμορφα!!Να σου ζησουν!!

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια

----------


## tasos-mo

Ειναι κουκλακια...αλλα το σημαντικοτερο ειναι η σιτα.....μπλεξαμε φετος με τα κ@@@ κουνουπα...καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## jimk1

Ωραια πουλακια Στελιο να σου ζησουν

----------


## panos70

Να σου ζησουν 						Στελιο

----------


## Gardelius

Πανέμορφα είναι φιλαράκι !!! 

Συγχαρητήρια για την αγάπη και τη φροντίδα που τους δείχνεις !  :Happy:

----------

